
Bitcoin hits $3,000, or 1000x my entry point six years ago - serg_chernata
https://falkvinge.net/2017/06/11/right-money-bitcoin-hits-3000-1000x-entry-point-six-years-ago/
======
sharemywin
Hopefully he moved his money away from mtgox.com

